# Kozy Kitten cat food????



## gatorman1022

I used to use Kozy Kitten for making chum when i was younger but now I'm haveing a hard time finding it. Does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## flounderslayerman

Kozzy kitten cat good is called nine lives now. They sold out to hienze. I user to working for the owners nephews in Biloxi. The old plant is still there. The Grand casino sits on the land where the fish prossesing plant for the company used to be.


----------



## [email protected]

*kozy kitten cat food*

Where can you find Kozy Kitten cat food. I live in Clearwater FL and cannot find anyone who sells it.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Kozzy kitten is called nine lives know.


----------



## borgward

flounderslayerman said:


> Kozzy kitten cat good is called nine lives now. They sold out to hienze. I user to working for the owners nephews in Biloxi. The old plant is still there. The Grand casino sits on the land where the fish prossesing plant for the company used to be.


When was Cosy Kitten first produced? When did the name change? A girlfriends cat refused to eat anything but Cosy Kitten. I watched "The Long Goodbye" set in the early 70's, a Raymond Chandler story. The private eye had a cat that would only eat comfy Kitten. I am thinking it was Cosy Kitten in the book written in the late 40's. Movie people probably had legal or other reasons to change the name.


----------



## jack2

you can't fool me. i ain't reading a 10 year old post. lol
jack


----------



## fishinbug

jack2 said:


> you can't fool me. i ain't reading a 10 year old post. lol
> jack


This one is fresher. It's only about 7 years old.

*Victor Mavar Sr.: From seafood to cat food and beyond*
Special to The Clarion-Ledger

*Victor Mavar Sr., the youngest of four sons born to immigrant entrepreneurs John and Olivia Mavar, was the last to join the family’s Mavar Shrimp & Oyster Co. But he helped guide it to its evolution into the Kozy Kitten cat food market, using small fish caught in their nets that had no commercial value.

“We test marketed it at a grocery store in Biloxi in 1961,” he recalls in “Mississippi Entrepreneurs” by Polly Dement. “We gave the manager all of the cat food he could sell, in return for giving us control of his cat food shelf and letting us measure how many cans of our product sold versus competitors’ brands. The results were remarkable.”

Soon they attracted buyers like Winn-Dixie, A&P, Safeway, Kroger and Publix. In 1988, H.J. Heinz Co. purchased Kozy Kitten.*


----------



## rrroden43

My cats absolutely loved Kozy Kitten Cat food! I've seen Nothing that even resembles this! Especially Nine Lives!


----------



## jack2

you can't fool me. i ain't reading an 11 year old post.
jack


----------



## MaxxT

as with everything, made in china, poisoning our pets


----------



## rrroden43

jack2 said:


> you can't fool me. i ain't reading an 11 year old post.
> jack





fishinbug said:


> This one is fresher. It's only about 7 years old.
> 
> *Victor Mavar Sr.: From seafood to cat food and beyond*
> Special to The Clarion-Ledger
> 
> *Victor Mavar Sr., the youngest of four sons born to immigrant entrepreneurs John and Olivia Mavar, was the last to join the family’s Mavar Shrimp & Oyster Co. But he helped guide it to its evolution into the Kozy Kitten cat food market, using small fish caught in their nets that had no commercial value.
> 
> “We test marketed it at a grocery store in Biloxi in 1961,” he recalls in “Mississippi Entrepreneurs” by Polly Dement. “We gave the manager all of the cat food he could sell, in return for giving us control of his cat food shelf and letting us measure how many cans of our product sold versus competitors’ brands. The results were remarkable.”
> 
> Soon they attracted buyers like Winn-Dixie, A&P, Safeway, Kroger and Publix. In 1988, H.J. Heinz Co. purchased Kozy Kitten.*


Heinz? Cats don't eat ketchup, etc! Why would they do that???


----------



## jack2

rrroden43 said:


> Heinz? Cats don't eat ketchup, etc! Why would they do that???


you're on a roll. have you thought about increasing your meds?
jack


----------



## kingfish501

rrroden43 said:


> Heinz? Cats don't eat ketchup, etc! Why would they do that???


But...do they eat catsup?


----------



## rrroden43

jack2 said:


> you're on a roll. have you thought about increasing your meds?
> jack


Have another Drink Jack2 !!


----------



## jack2

rrroden43 said:


> Have another Drink Jack2 !! just be sure to go fishing and report if they're biting.


welcome to the pff. i think you will fit right in.
jack


----------



## MaxxT

rrroden43 said:


> Heinz? Cats don't eat ketchup, etc! Why would they do that???


They squeeze the cats to get the ketchup out


----------



## rrroden43

The subject of Kozy Kitten Cat Food has been ridiculously avoided, by a Sceptic, A drunk and some Deer Hunter. I don't need this!!! I will find my answer somewhere else!


----------



## MrFish

If you feed cats, they will stay around. Don't feed cats.


----------



## Snoozin

rrroden43 said:


> The subject of Kozy Kitten Cat Food has been ridiculously avoided, by a Sceptic, A drunk and some Deer Hunter. I don't need this!!! I will find my answer somewhere else!


What did you expect? Where did you think you were?


----------



## jack2

rrroden43 said:


> The subject of Kozy Kitten Cat Food has been ridiculously avoided, by a Sceptic, A drunk and some Deer Hunter. I don't need this!!! I will find my answer somewhere else!


wow, for a newbie you sure are judgmental. and you could be right about your answer being on another forum.
jack


----------

